# ipad dispo à saint etienne



## meurise (29 Mai 2010)

*Bonjour,
Pour les Mac Users de la région stéphanoise, il reste en  stock tous les modèles iPad sauf le 16 Go 3g.
Apple Cicenter
14  rue Gambetta 42000 Saint Etienne.
Profitez en, une vingtaine dispo.


*


----------

